# Reversing a car in NFS THE RUN



## sanny16 (Mar 20, 2013)

How do i reverse a car in nfs run? I get stuck every time i crash against a wall or something and i am not able to reverse back car. I checked the keyboard settings but did not find the reverse option in there.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 20, 2013)

did u try  pressing z ?


----------



## sanny16 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, it worked.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 24, 2013)

lol. That was the funniest i have read ever. Made my day.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 24, 2013)

If u press 'A' in the keyboard the car will turn left and if you press 'D' it will turn right


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 24, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> If u press 'A' in the keyboard the car will turn left and if you press 'D' it will turn right



actually it doesn't in NFS RUN. A is for accelerate and Z for brake.


----------



## sanny16 (Mar 24, 2013)

Dont accelereate while pressing Z or check or change the control settings according to ur convenience. And it works.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 24, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> actually it doesn't in NFS RUN. A is for accelerate and Z for brake.



yeah,something like that,but i found it to be too uncomfortable so i changed the defaults and went the 'ASD' way



sanny16 said:


> Dont accelereate while pressing Z or check or change the control settings according to ur convenience. And it works.



right,just one question.:Havent you played any racing games before? Coz the Z key for reverse was a 'too obvious choice'


----------



## lakeport (Mar 25, 2013)

lmao wtf??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 25, 2013)

lakeport said:


> lmao wtf??



sup ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

shameless dawgs!!


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 26, 2013)

stop trolling noobs (im late to the party so i will take the moral high ground  )


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> shameless dawgs!!



And Cats!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 26, 2013)

actually that was a serious question. sometimes we miss the obvious.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 29, 2013)

thats you there is a game manual


----------



## death_syndicate (Mar 29, 2013)

are u kidding? how did u know u can accelerate by pressing a?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

How come this thread is alive till now


----------



## death_syndicate (Mar 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> How come this thread is alive till now



it happened that every one was amazed by the query


----------

